# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat of sipralexa,wat denken jullie???

## krekeltje

Dag beste mensen,

Ik neem al tijdje 2 sipralexa's per dag maar angsten en vermoeidheid blijft???
Vandaag bij andere psychiater geweest die een EEG deed en me seroxat voorschreef en speciale ontspanningsoefeningen.
Maar volgens ik hier al gelezen heb heeft seroxat heel vervelende verschijnselen.Hoe kan dat? Is toch van zelfde familie AD's.
Ik ben bang om over te schakelen :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Krekeltje, 

Bij AD's is het zo dat de één beter aanslaat dan de ander en ze hebben allemaal hun eigen functie('s). Zo heeft de één ook meer bijwerkingen dan de ander. Als je echt de verkeerde AD hebt, kan het ook juist averechts werken, dan verergen juist de klachten. 

Seroxat staat over het algemeen wel bekend als één met aardig wat bijwerkingen, sipralexa's is één van de nieuwere volgens mij (kijk agnes even aan :Wink: ) met over het algemeen minder bijwerkingen. 
Vermoeidheid komt veel voor als bijwerking, alleen de mate waarin verschilt en dat bepaalt ook of het nodig is om over te schakelen. 
Je kan ook je vraag voorleggen bij je psychiater en huisarts... en met samen een keus maken. 

Ik hoop dat het lukt! Succes!
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Dit is allemaal helemaal waar...iedere persoon is uniek en heeft een uniek klachten patroon...en daardoor is het vaak zoeken naar de juiste AD...
Laat het een troost of ontmoediging zijn...mij heeft het zeker 6 jaar geduurd voordat ik de juiste (Sipralexa) kreeg...ik ben ook een tijdje vrij goed geweest met Sertraline (Zoloft)...maar ik ben toch weer overgestapt naar een andere..dus ja!

Hou vol!!! Vechten,blijven vechten...het is de moeite uiteindelijk dik waard!!

----------


## dotito

> Dag beste mensen,
> 
> Ik neem al tijdje 2 sipralexa's per dag maar angsten en vermoeidheid blijft???
> Vandaag bij andere psychiater geweest die een EEG deed en me seroxat voorschreef en speciale ontspanningsoefeningen.
> Maar volgens ik hier al gelezen heb heeft seroxat heel vervelende verschijnselen.Hoe kan dat? Is toch van zelfde familie AD's.
> Ik ben bang om over te schakelen


 hey krekeltje;ik zeg je 1 ding neem aub geen seroxat heb ik ook genomen. dat is echt een heel slecht en gevaarlijk medicament, ik kreeg er zelfmoordneigingen van. je kan beter naar oudere middelen gaan daar heb je minder neverwerkingen van. gevaarlijk middel seroxat!

----------


## Xynyx

Ik heb 15 jr seroxat gebruikt. Naar volle tevredenheid. Nadeel van seroxat is, wanneer het inderdaad "aanslaat" en welhaast "homeopatische" werking heeft. De symptomen worden de eerste tijd (kan een paar wkn duren !) heviger en ja, ook ik kreeg suïcidale neigingen waarvan ik niet eens wist dat ik die had !

Dsetijds was er nog een "fobie-lijn", die ik in mijn radeloosheid belde. Tot mijn verbazing werd ik gefeliciteerd met de symptomen ; het was nl een teken dat het wel degelijk bij mij paste. Ik heb doorgezet, de fobielijn bellend als ik het nodig had.

Mijn gevoelsleven was geenszins afgevlakt, ik beleefde weer plezier, liefde, boosheid, alles. Helaas ben ik in die jaren vergeten waarvoor ik het middel ook alweer nam en heb ik afgebouwd. Helaas, want ik ben terug bij af. 

Seroxat is niet een "verkeerd" middel ; het past enkel niet bij iedereen. Ook is niet iedereen op de hoogte van de bijverschijnselen die het de eerste weken kan veroorzaken en die ZEER heftig kunnen zijn !

Bespreek het probleem met je behandelend arts. En zorg, zo mogelijk, dat je de eerste tijd van inname van het medicijn niet alleen bent. 

Groetjes, Anne-Marie

----------


## Ellen1955

Wat een negatieve verhalen weer allemaal over een middel (Paroxetine) dat het leven van zoveel mensen gered heeft, waaronder het mijne.
Dat het voorgeschreven wordt aan mensen die niet pathologisch/disfunctioneel depressief zijn is volgens mij de reden voor al de ophef over dit medicijn, en niet de effectiviteit van het middel zelf.
Natuurlijk zijn er vervelende bijwerkingen en afkickverschijnselen, maar je moet nooit uit het oog verliezen dat het een hoop mensen uit de hel bevrijd heeft.
Daar zijn de bijwerkingen peanuts bij.

----------


## pruts

Ik heb ze allebei genomen. Van sipralexa had ik geen deftig effect, oke men zwarte gedachten werden wel wat minder, maar op langere termijn zou 't me niets hebben opgebracht en seroxat hielp wel wat beter, maar ik kreeg redelijk veel hinder van restless leggs syndrome. Een beetje verhoogde eetlust, maar niet zo erg. Maar uiteindelijk kan je die rusteloze benen nog wel met een betablokker als Inderal nog wel onderdrukken denk ik. Dus kort smangevat was ik van seroxat wel tevreden, alleen hielp dat op lange termijn ook weer niet meer voldoende en dat was ook nog maar men eerst AD dus konden we gerust nog wel enkel andere uitproberen. Ik ben van de ene dag op de andere met beide gestopt. Sipralexa heb ik niets van gemerkt en bij seroxat ha dik kleine elektrische tintelingetjes gedurende een tijdje maar voor de rest ook niks. 
Seroxat zou welk bekend staan als moeilijk af te bouwen AD, maar da's theorie. Ik denk dat dat voor iedereen verschillend is. Voor mij heb ik die hinder meer van Efexor en daar ben ik ook lang de enige niet in, maar dat word dan in theorie ook niet oemenswaardig over gesproken. En ik denk ook niet dat je dit post om theorieen te horen, niet?

Veel succes alvast!

Xx

----------

